# Application pour consultes forum



## MacinPod (7 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour 

Alors voilà je cherche une appli ou je pourrais regrouper tous les forum au quelles je participe/lit, (macg...).


Voilà c tout


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Septembre 2013)

Pourquoi ne pas mettre tous les sites auxquels tu veux avoir accès rapidement dans les "marque-pages" de ton navigateur préféré ?

Perso, je les place dans ma "barre personnelle" et j'y ai donc toujours accès immédiatement.

Quant à une éventuelle "application" qui les regrouperait, malheureusement je ne sais pas te répondre ni même te dire si elle existe ou non.


----------



## Larme (14 Septembre 2013)

Sinon, tu peux aussi les mettre en « tant qu'application »...
Tu vas sur ton site web, tu touch le bouton « action » (le truc avec un flèche sortant d'une boîte), et tu choisis « Sur l'écran d'accueil ». De là, quitte à te faire un p'titre groupement de sites...


----------

